# Now Jazz Trumpet



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I have had the good fortune to hear live performances by Dizzy Gillespie, Maynard Ferguson, Arturo Sandoval and the Rock group"Chicago" whose music is pretty close to jazz. I never got to hear Myles Davis, Roy Hargrove, Wynton Marsalis, or Louis Armstrong. I would like to know what other trumpet players the forum members enjoy and may have heard perform.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

shsherm said:


> I have had the good fortune to hear live performances by Dizzy Gillespie, Maynard Ferguson, Arturo Sandoval and the Rock group"Chicago" whose music is pretty close to jazz. I never got to hear Myles Davis, Roy Hargrove, Wynton Marsalis, or Louis Armstrong. I would like to know what other trumpet players the forum members enjoy and may have heard perform.


Dizzy, Miles, and Hargrove are the best trumpeters in your list.

There aren't a lot of trumpeters around these days I've been impressed with except for Tim Hagans (seriously look this guy up, especially the album called "41st Parallel"), Nicholas Payton, and Terence Blanchard (his older music is more to my liking).

I tend to go for the older bebop players who could flat-out burn on the trumpet: Freddie Hubbard, Clifford Brown, Woody Shaw, Lee Morgan, Clark Terry, Thad Jones, Art Famer, etc.


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

Lew Soloff is pretty darn good.

The work he did in the Ray Anderson Pocket Brass Band is great, and you also get amazing trombone (I mean, wow unbelievable) + some mean Sousaphone by Matt Perinne.

But only if you like the Orleans kinda brass band sound.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

it is a mortal sin to leave out bix beiderbecke!
please consider chet baker. i really like chris botti, too.

dj


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Chet Baker is a great trumpeter- plus, he had this fragile, unearthly singing voice that's just mesmerizing. Donald Byrd is also very good. He worked with Art Blakely for a while and played some bop and post-bop, then split off and did some great fusion.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> Chet Baker is a great trumpeter- plus, he had this fragile, unearthly singing voice that's just mesmerizing. Donald Byrd is also very good. He worked with Art Blakely for a while and played some bop and post-bop, then split off and did some great fusion.


I can't believe about Donald Byrd. He was such a great player. I lost interest in him after he started playing that fusion, which I'm not a particularly big fan of. I like jazz to sound like jazz.

Chet Baker was a great player too. Incredibly lyrical player. I own a good many recordings of Baker.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

The best I've heard live is Tony Smith, who used to be with the Savannah Jazz Band. My favourite whom I never saw was Ken Colyer; any band that he played with was lifted to a higher level.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Mark Harwood said:


> The best I've heard live is Tony Smith, who used to be with the Savannah Jazz Band. My favourite whom I never saw was Ken Colyer; any band that he played with was lifted to a higher level.


I don't think any of those players could touch Tim Hagans. Have you heard Hagans playing? My goodness the guy can rip the trumpet apart. He's definitely carrying on in the traditions of trumpeters like Byrd, Hubbard, Morgan, Shaw, etc.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Lee Morgan and Clifford Brown are another two jazz trumpet players that are amazing!
I love Chet Baker as well and of course Miles Davis.
Chris Botti is one of the current jazz players I like.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

To return to the question: I saw Roy Hargrove, Avishai Cohen, Ibrahim Maalouf, Eric Vloeimans, amongst others whose names do not pop up right now. All worth to be checked out!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I like some of Jon Hassell's work, more avant garde trumpet.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

I've seen James Morrison a fair bit, the guy can playing just about anything on just about any instrument.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Lets mention some others like Baikida Carroll, Charles Tolliver, Ted Curson, Kenny Wheeler, Tomasz Stanko, Tom Harrell, Dave Douglas, all of them worth hearing.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Heliogabo said:


> Lets mention some others like Baikida Carroll, Charles Tolliver, Ted Curson, Kenny Wheeler, Tomasz Stanko, Tom Harrell, Dave Douglas, all of them worth hearing.


All those cats are great! I'm just getting in to Alex Sipiagin. He's from Russia. He has quite a few albums out on the Criss Cross label. And he's played with the Mingus Big Band. I also dig Booker Little, Lee Morgan, Fats Navarro, Clark Terry, Randy Brecker, Brian Lynch, Freddie Hubbard, Donald Byrd, Kenny Dorham, Hugh Ragin, and yes I've heard of Tim Hagan's.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Who among all these listed is more avant-garde, besides Hassell? Any veering towards progressive rock any?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

regenmusic said:


> Who among all these listed is more avant-garde, besides Hassell? Any veering towards progressive rock any?


Lester Bowie w/ the Art Ensemble. Possibly Tim Hagans, but I haven't heard alot of his stuff. Dave Douglas's Tiny Bell Trio.

German trumpeter Manfred Schoof. There's an excellent 2 disc re-issue on ECM entitled Resonance.

And the recently departed Paul Smoker, who was a free player. And some of Ted Curson's stuff is more on the avant side. Particularly the album Pop Wine, which is available from the French label Futura Marge.

And definitely Bill Dixon. I like the old Savoy release w/ Archie Shepp. I have his Black Saint box, but most of the stuff is just too slow, sparse, and extremely abstract.

Another good contemporary avant garde player is Cuong Vu, who used to be in the Pat Metheny Group. He has several fine albums out.

I don't know a lot of prog rock with trumpet, but there is a band called Frogg Cafe that has a trumpet player. They have some excellents CDs including Bateless Edge, and Fortunate Observer Of Time. But keep in mind they are also songwriters, so there's going to be vocals. But they are great musicians!

And Mike Keneally's fabulous album Dancing, which features trumpet, sax, vibes, guitar, keyboards, bass & drums. If you appreciate great melodic songwriting, and progressive instrumentals, this album comes highly recommended. And it's jam packed with 80 minutes of brilliant music.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

talking of avantgarde trumpeters don't forget Wadada Leo Smith and obviously Don Cherry. And Don Ellis could be mentioned too.

My personal favorite trumpeter remains Booker Little. Short career but what a wonderful music he did.





And a old school guy not yet mentioned, Henry Red Allen


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2016)

Marcus Belgrave, Thad Jones and Howard McGhee.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Another great that I think it's not been mentioned yet is Hot lips Page


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

regenmusic said:


> Who among all these listed is more avant-garde, besides Hassell? Any veering towards progressive rock any?


Ben Neill? He plays mutantrumpet, an instrument he invented, which is a trumpet with three bells, valves, and a slide (for glissando).

Futura





Tunnel Vision


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

regenmusic said:


> Any veering towards progressive rock any?


Forgot to mention the Bruford/Levin band with David Torn on guitar, and Chris Botti on trumpet. Upper Extremities is the studio album, and there's the 2 disc live release Blue Nights. The live album is probably the way to go.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

David (Dave) Ballou is experimental ....


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I like Dave Ballou's SteepleChase albums, particularly _Volition_. His performance of Booker Little's Opening Statement is excellent. I have a more avant-garde recording by him, too.

Another experimental trumpeter I like is Peter Evans - energetic, powerful, highly loquacious trumpeter with great technique.


----------

